# 3 Does = 27 Babies!!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well as you all know, Fidget had her first litter a few days ago. She had 12 babies, and they're all doing fine. Even the runt is still alive and lively.

I finished work at 3.30am this morning, came home to hear squeaks from another tank housing Lily and Button....they both gave birth at the same time and have had a combined litter of 15 babies  they're both doing well and nursing the babies.

So i now have 27 baby mice to look after as well as the usual gang. *Happy me* xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What are your goals with having so many mice at once?

Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a friend in a local pet store who has lost contact with his regular breeder, so he has decided to come to me from now on. So there'll be some going the pet store (which is amazingly an awesome pet store, where everything is well looked after....it's a rare find!) I am also selling some privately, and of course keeping the odd one to two. I'm becoming attached to the little runt in Fidgets litter  Will try and get pics up later tonight. Both Lily and Button are nursing the litters together, it's rather fun to watch...especially when they're trying to decide where to put the babies :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

27 babies is exciting! Have fun with them.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol theres actually 29! (i miscounted the combined litter)...theres pics of all the babies on my other most recent thread. xx


----------

